

The Evolving Definition of “App” - danielodio
http://www.danielodio.com/2010/11/09/the-evolving-definition-of-app/

======
BerislavLopac
Resurgence of apps makes a lot of sense, as the personal machines (computers,
mobile phones, pods and pads) become more powerful and the bandwidth increases
and becomes ubiquitous.

Browser-based remote apps make sense in a slow-network environment, such as
the Internet of dialups; but today everyone has a potential server in their
hands.

------
meric
Hmm back in the day, an "app" was native software on Mac OS X, and these days
I still call "Safari.app" an app. It does have a ".app" extension, after all.
I think this is the definition that was the predecessor to "native software
that typically runs on a smartphone, and most commonly the iPhone."

